# Best Flake Food?



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Feeding cyps and multies. Currently using Omega One Freshwater flakes, but I think there may be better.

They really love the NLS, but they have trouble eating the 1mm pellets. Should I get smaller NLS pellets?

What have you had success with?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

NLS also makes flakes with garlic. Do a search, you should be able to find them.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you - I will check out the NLS flake and small pellets.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

emptyhead said:


> Feeding cyps and multies. Currently using Omega One Freshwater flakes, but I think there may be better.
> 
> They really love the NLS, but they have trouble eating the 1mm pellets. Should I get smaller NLS pellets?
> 
> What have you had success with?


I have had great success with the NLS .5mm growth pellets - way cleaner than flakes and anything over a 1/2in or so has no problem eating the them in my experience.

I have Multies, J. Ornatus, and Cyps all breeding on the growth formula - I also put in some ground up pellets for the smaller Multie and Julie fry as they are housed with the parents in a 40 Breeder.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use NLS Grow as well.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Pellets would be best.

If you decide to stay with flakes, look into the Ocean Nutrition line of flakes. They have a "Cichlid Omni" forumula specifically made for Africans, but you also might want to look into "Formula Two" and their Spirulina flake as well.


----------

